# Eurovision Song Contest



## sayah (May 12, 2011)

Anyone watching? The second semi-final just aired here and I'm so happy that both Irish Jedward and Swedish Erik Saade went forward to the final! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Who are your favourites?

  	Check out http://www.esctoday.com/ if you don't know what I'm talking about or want more info!


----------



## LMD84 (May 13, 2011)

i always used to watch this! however each year now i always seem to miss it. i usually catch up with some of the acts on yourtube though. i think the band blue are doing the uk song


----------



## rockin (May 13, 2011)

OMG no - not Jedward??  *shudder*.  Those boys are a joke!!  I can't stand them. 

  	I do usually like to watch Eurovision, but they are going to spoil it for me


----------



## cutemiauw (May 13, 2011)

I didn't watch the semis but I'll watch the final! I didn't know who's good and not though. I'm also kinda confused Germany decided to send Lena again. She's good last year, but do people really want to vote for her again?


----------



## sayah (May 14, 2011)

I know Jedward can't really sing that well, but I love their excitement and enthusiasm! Not gonna lie though, I'm hoping that Erik Saade (Sweden) wins!


----------



## rockin (May 14, 2011)

It's not even Jedward's singing that's the problem (to be honest I can't even remember what they sound like).  They're a couple of pathetic idiots!  Yes, they are excitable and enthusiastic.  I saw them when they went on Big Brother as part of one of the tasks, and they jumped all over the furniture and managed to set the fire alarm off.  They need to grow up

  	Sorry if that sounds harsh, but I'm old enough to be their Mum and if they were my kids I'd be thoroughly embarassed to admit it.


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2011)

rockin said:


> It's not even Jedward's singing that's the problem (to be honest I can't even remember what they sound like).  They're a couple of pathetic idiots!  Yes, they are excitable and enthusiastic.  I saw them when they went on Big Brother as part of one of the tasks, and they jumped all over the furniture and managed to set the fire alarm off.  They need to grow up
> 
> Sorry if that sounds harsh, but I'm old enough to be their Mum and if they were my kids I'd be thoroughly embarassed to admit it.


	what happened to blue?! are jedward really doing our song?? no points for us again then!


----------



## rockin (May 14, 2011)

Jedward are representing Ireland, and Blue are representing the United Kingdom.  Unfortunately Jedward are doing better than Blue 

  	The Moldovan garden gnomes were quite amusing


----------



## sayah (May 14, 2011)

And now it's over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy that Sweden came in third! Go Erik! He beat both his so called big competitors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Russia and Ireland. I really like their songs as well, I just like Popular moar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  	I like the winner - Azerbaijan! Don't really see why Italy came in second, but whatever, Sweden is still in the top three! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	- Don't mean to offend anyone.-


----------

